# Search Tool...



## JamesElstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm being a bit stupid here, but where is the advanced search now that the layout of the forum has altered?

James.


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 26, 2014)

I always start by clicking on “View unread posts” then on “Return to advanced search”. Go figure…


----------



## JamesElstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, yes - there it is.  Bit of a funny place for the advanced search to be!!

Also now I know it is on ./search.php which I am more likely to remember!

Was just about to thank you, but would you have any idea as to where the "Thanks" button has gone either?

James.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 27, 2014)

You will get the search box with link to the advanced search when you change the forum theme to a default one somewhere in your preferences.

There is no "where" in the "Where the thanks button has gone?" question. It is not question either, it just has gone


----------



## JamesElstone (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for that.

I meant to ask: 'Where has the ”Thanks” button gone?', but typing late at night (GMT here) is not, it seems, one of my strong points.

It is a shame to read that the "Thanks" feature has gone; it was a nice piece of etiquette on this forum...


----------

